# ND colors....HELP!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know if I'll ever figure out color. I got Moon....she's a sundgau. But I don't know about any of the others. Help me....please? I went to a website but it didn't help much. I'll post pics and if you could all help me, I would so appreciate it. Thank you. I'll number the pics so you can use the number to tell me what the official color would be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll see what I can do 
Some of them still confuse me though LOL!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sundgau....DONE TY


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This can be fun!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes sundgau


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chocolate with white overlay....DONE


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: Just another reason I don't have Nigerians...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Emma the key to filling out registration is fake it and be creative!

Chocolate with white overlay


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry Carmen...I see a mostly black goat and a mostly brown one :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Good lord that doe is wide


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Black Roan with white poll, frosted ears....DONE


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Agouti is pygmy

Nigerian is black roan


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

#4 Whiskey (she has some serious red-eye going lol)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

#5 Star....Chamoisee with random white? (got the wrong side...she has a white patch on the other side...LOL)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chocolate with moonspot, white poll, random white....DONE


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Black roan with white face, frosted ears....DONE


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chamoisee with with white belt and white poll...DONE


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

#9. Cocoas girl


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Black with random white, white poll, frosted ears....DONE


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chamoisee with extensive lacy white overlay...DONE


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sorry Carmen...I see a mostly black goat and a mostly brown one :lol:


:ROFL: I'm with you. That's why I'm asking!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, WAY too many colors for me to know! But I guess that's what makes it interesting, compared to say, saanens


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay. No Agoutis. They would be black roans. LOL So...black roan with white markings? Do I have to specify the markings/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, you can just say random white  that's what I do lol! 
'Black with random white' :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You can be as exact as you want to be. Cocoa boy looks chocolate to me with moonspots.

-7 I wanna kiss her adorable face!
-8 chamoisee with with white belt and white poll
-9 chocolate,with extensive white
-10 bla k with random white, frosted ears
11 Rita looks like chamoisee with extensive lacy white overlay(I have one similar)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Be as simple or as descriptive as you want to be. You could say with white poll. Or frosted ear. Or white belt. Or random white. You can say chocolate or brown.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So, is chamoisee kinda like dun in horses? Has the stripe down the back? 

I still need: 
#4 Whiskey (chamoisee with random white?) 
#5 Star (chamoisee with random white?) 
#9 Cocoa's girl (white with random black?)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

#4 chocolate with white

#5 Chamosiee(sp?)

#9 chocolate with extensive white overlay


That is what I would say anyway


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok...so I was confused thinking the chocolate with extensive overlay was for Cocoa...not her daughter! So when they are white like that, you give the darker color and then "extensive white overlay"? Cocoa wouldn't be extensive white overlay then, would she? Cocoa--Chocolate with random white? And #4 isn't brown, she's more gray....

Now I'm confused as to chocolate and grey! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I do, but everyone is differnt on how they 'label' colors 

Oh, sorry, she looks brown in that picture


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lord, thank you for making Alpine colors simple. Amen. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I beg to differ there! Alpines confuse me! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I can explain them to you sometime.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those "Chamoisee's" don't have black legs and belly? Does Nigerian let mismarked two tones be called chamoisee? They are simply chocolate with dorsal and face stripes.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do, but everyone is differnt on how they 'label' colors
> 
> Oh, sorry, she looks brown in that picture


Yeah, she really does look brown in that pic. I'll have to go take a better look at her "in person" and see which it is.

I wondered about the Chamoisee too....because the color pages I've looked at said showed black legs at least. I kind of have a feeling it's kind of like horse colors....if YOU want to call it that and it's close, you're good.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would call them chamoisee. Nigerian coat patterns are not exactly the same as Alpine. Lol . There can be no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness. #9 is "I wanna stick you in my pocket and steal your cute lil' self"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Lord, thank you for making Alpine colors simple. Amen. :lol:


Sooooo......what are nubian colors? :rainbow:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nubians? No clue. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I would call them chamoisee. Nigerian coat patterns are not exactly the same as Alpine. Lol . There can be no rhyme or reason to it.


I have to agree 

I mean the Sundgau(sp??) is just called 'Black and Tan' in LaManchas....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

What makes it even more confusing is that Sundgau is a totally different pattern in Alpines...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

See, all confusing!! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And I have been looking...seems like Nubians are allowed any color or pattern but I can find none that are named...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

At least in horses....doesn't matter the breed, the colors are still called the same thing. A buckskin appaloosa is the same base color as a buckskin QH. Sigh....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Kinda off subject, but can a full lamancha be black with a white stripe down her face?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just call them what I see....like...brown and tan spotted with black legs....or mostly reddish brown with a white belt and socks....:lol:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Kinda off subject, but can a full lamancha be black with a white stripe down her face?


We can edit it for HELP ME WITH ANY BREED COLOR! LOL

According to a quick google search, LaMancha can be any goat color out there and any pattern. They even showed a "toggenburg marked lamancha" on one.:shrug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's like Nubians.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, Nubians and LaManchas can be any color


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, cool. I was just questioning the purity of my lamancha lol. I honestly never knew nds could be so.confusing color-wise, but it's fun learning the "proper names"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just be careful learning the "proper names" cause it apparently doesn't carry over between breeds! .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

How many colors are there??:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Which one is buckskin and how do y'all tell the difference??... I need class courses


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

buckskin has a "cape". Now...how you actually tell when one has a cape? HAHAHAHAHA I dunno. Some are easy but some of the pics I was looking at....holy cow....there isn't a cape and there isn't anything that says buckskin to me. They need to standardize colors and call them the same stupid thing in every breed. Oh well....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's a handy website made by Kylee (KW Farms)
Can be used for Nubians, and and LaManchas I suppose?

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sometimes, with buckskins, they change as they get older.... I will post some pics of my does sire as a kid, and then as a yearling... A BIG change!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Quite the difference from a kid to a yearling 

*photos property of Phoenix Rising Farm and Vincek Farm*


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow!! so many colors not enough brains!!!!!:/ 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

See Kylee doesn't have fake chamoisee's on her website :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that one website did help!! question?? What color is my doeling??:O


















is she just moon spots with white poll?? I'm still a lol confused!!:/

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say cream/gold with random white spots and moonspots


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what I would say too


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I would probably just say a gold dappled


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

This is a buckskin. This is my boy Donnar.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> I would probably just say a gold dappled


Tht sounds good!! but she is more tan so should I say tan/dappled??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nigerians don't have 'dapples' per say, they are called moonspots


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So gold with moo spots and white poll


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

*moon


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd say


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks!! I learned a lot from this thread and it's not even mine!!:l sorry kccjer!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey! Don't worry about it. If we can learn from it and post our own questions that's what counts to me. Hijack away! LOL The more pictures and answers we ALL get, the more we ALL will know! It's confusing as all get out to me even now.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So is there a lot of different colors for pygmies too??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No. Pygmies have a narrow range.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That is what I thought!! just wondering...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Got a couple more. LOL This is my pregnant Margarita. What color is she? Broken Chamoisee?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is why I like Alpines, they can be different colors but i know their patterns. I got Nigerians this year and was rather stumped when it was time to register them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's horrible isn't it? Every time I try to figure out color, it's just more and more confusing. The base colors are kinda easy but this last one I posted does NOT conform to any base color that I can see. :GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Margarita is either chocolate buckskin or chocolate sundgau with abundant roaning and white. Hard to tell if she's buckskin or sundgau from the photo.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

After actually finding YOUR site and not whatever one I was looking at before...I'd say she's a chocolate buckskin with extensive roaning and random white.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, Kylee....so when they don't have the dark legs....are they still considered Chamoisee? Or is that the mixed pattern of sundgau and chamoisee?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She definitely has roaming in her!! haha gotta do more stup undying on colors again!!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

